# Energy CF series advice



## youra6 (Oct 24, 2010)

Do you guys see a glaring problem with using two CF-30s for left and right channel and a CF-70 as a center? 

I know the sound wont be perfectly matched, but is this okay?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

youra6 said:


> Do you guys see a glaring problem with using two CF-30s for left and right channel and a CF-70 as a center?
> 
> I know the sound wont be perfectly matched, but is this okay?


Hello,
Such that you are using the same Brand for the 3, I really think it will be just fine.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## youra6 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Such that you are using the same Brand for the 3, I really think it will be just fine.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Really that simple? lol thanks.

I am using the NHT superzero for surrounds, so will it be okay since I heard that speaker matching less important for the surrounds?


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes, speaker matching for surrounds is not really a big deal (at least in my experience).

If you were listening to multichannel audio that would be a different story.


----------



## youra6 (Oct 24, 2010)

gorb said:


> Yes, speaker matching for surrounds is not really a big deal (at least in my experience).
> 
> If you were listening to multichannel audio that would be a different story.


In a perfect world, all 3 fronts should be the same for seamless audio. However:

I usually see people use a "weaker" speaker for CC, and stronger speakers for L&R.

My setup is the opposite, "stronger" CC, and weaker L&R fronts.

I just want to know if the former is more preferred over the latter.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Most information comes from the center speaker so one theory would be to use a "stronger" speaker in the place where most info is found. 

Most folks use larger speakers for l/r not out of design, but simply because they are easier to accommodate than a center speaker sitting above or below a screen.


----------



## youra6 (Oct 24, 2010)

What concerns me now isn't matching timbre... Its that my SR508 might under drive the CF-70s


----------

